
Ask HN: Alternative to Facebook events? - ivm
The only thing that keeps me active on Facebook is the amount of small local events that are posted only there.<p>Is there any alternative to promote, ideally one that can copy an event to FB automatically?
======
staltz
If you get your friends to use Scuttlebutt
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/) , then it has an
events UI [https://github.com/pietgeursen/ssb-gathering-
ui](https://github.com/pietgeursen/ssb-gathering-ui)

~~~
ivm
To be honest, it looks too hard to use. Not sure if somebody like a yoga
teacher would be able to manage it.

I'm probably looking for a Meetup.com alternative but not so buggy and
mismanaged.

~~~
notheguyouthink
For information sake, what do you think would be easier?

Web hosted I imagine?

~~~
ivm
Yes, it would be nice to have some simple hosted event board. Probably with
participant accounts tied to phones, so it's easy to join.

------
bgdkbtv
Looks like there isn't one. Who wants to build an open source alternative? :)

~~~
bgdkbtv
Alright, I might start given I got 3 (!) upvotes :D

Any marketing tips?

Edit: [https://github.com/noncototient/local-events-
manager](https://github.com/noncototient/local-events-manager)

~~~
danieka
You should Show HN when you're ready. Looking forward to it!

------
netpro2k
This is a FOSS alternative that looks decent for public events
[https://www.attendize.com/](https://www.attendize.com/) but I feel like
anything focused around "ticketing" will feel odd for small events. "Did you
get a ticket for my birthday party next week?"

------
tjsdavies
We pick up facebook events (also Eventbright and lots more) and show them on
our app. Its not perfect yet but we are working on it. oh also i'ts free let
us know what you think.

[http://www.justgo.do/](http://www.justgo.do/)

~~~
ivm
Looks good but I haven't chance to test it yet. But what I'm looking for is an
alternative place to _publish_ events.

~~~
tjsdavies
Sorry my misunderstanding. We are focusing on aggregating events from as many
sources as we can but have no way to publish them yet. As mentioned
Eventbright is good for free ticketed activities(and we show all of those as
well).

------
ams6110
[https://www.constantcontact.com/features/event-
marketing/eve...](https://www.constantcontact.com/features/event-
marketing/event-management)

Not free, and maybe overkill for a "small" event....

------
no_one_ever
Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but try Eventbrite?

~~~
ivm
Isn't it ticket-centered? Most of FB events are free for all or paid on-site
with cash.

~~~
evolve2k
Yes it uses tickets for attendance but sites like eventbrite are free to use
when issuing free tickets.

------
frederico02
meetup.com

~~~
ivm
The Mess at Meetup:

[https://gizmodo.com/the-mess-at-meetup-1822243738](https://gizmodo.com/the-
mess-at-meetup-1822243738)

Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16401042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16401042)

Other complaints:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5086819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5086819)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15793754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15793754)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16299755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16299755)

